# My walk Ends in Faro



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi every one I'm finally going home, my walk has taken me from Ferreira do Alentejo to Albufeira and just yesterday I walked back to Faro. I've been very lucky to have survived the last few months but now I'm saved. A close friend of the family is going to fly out here, take me to Lisbon in a hired car, buy a temp pass from british consulate, pay for a hotel for a few nights and next week we fly home. I'd like to thank the many members of the expat forum for their time and advise to which without I'd never have known where to go or what to do. My plan now is to get home, find plenty of work and a place to live and once I've accomplished this I'll begin writing my book. this will include you loverly people and the expat forum but it will also be a true story of homelessness, survival and Portugals many generous and loving people, it will also include the many sights i've seen and wildlife encountered as well as the many self taught survival tactics I used to ensure I live to tell this tale.
I will check in on expat forum from time to time and help anybody that I can until then take care and remember we have one life so live it


----------



## Tryon (Jul 17, 2015)

*Survival on a trek or having an affair*

Good luck mate ! Will look out for the book ... maybe kindle us a chapter at a time ? 

Interestingly your signing off 'one life so live it' and go trekking seems quite similar to the strapline the 'Life is short. So have an affair' of the recently hacked infidelity website Ashley Madison. Or should we be doing both ... and joining our local Ramblers ?


----------

